# Top Ten Things to Cry Over in Lord of the RIngs



## Theoden (May 25, 2002)

OK, I'm going to be sentimentle and post the Top Ten Things I cried over while reading Lord of the Rings.

1.) When Sam wept over Frodo's limp body.

2.) When Theoden died

3.) When Gandalf fell at Kazadum in Morria

4.) When Merry and Pippen were taken captive by the Orcs

5.) When Borromir died (it was better in the movie)

6.) When the Hobbits got back to the Shire and "Sharky" had ruined their homecoming (Urg!!! That made me more mad to tears than sad to tears) 

7.) In the appendix, when Arwen watches Aragorn die, and then goes to Loth Lorien and dies with the dieing Mallorn Trees.

8.) When Gollum was about to repent and then betrayed them anyway.

9.) When Frodo left with Bilbo and said goodbye to Sam

10.) When the book ended (although maybe that chould have been at the top)

So go ahead, let me know what yours are!


----------



## Niniel (May 25, 2002)

My crying list is almost the same as yours, just in an other order an da bit shorter, I didn't cry with everything that you did:
1. The End, when Frodo leaves
2. In the appendix, when Legolas and Gimli leave.
3. When Arwen dies.
4. When Merry and Eowyn killed the Nazgul.
5. Sam thinking Frodo was dead.


----------



## Theoden (May 25, 2002)

You cried when Merry and Eowyn killed the Nazgul?!?! Why?


----------



## Triciawen (May 25, 2002)

I just thought the whole thing with the fellowship dying was sad. After reading so much about them, you don't want them to die.


----------



## Niniel (May 25, 2002)

Well, it was not just that scene, but the whole part from where Merry finds out it is Eowyn to where he is healed in the Houses of Healing was very moving for me. Not that I cried all the time of course, it was just a very good part, I think.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 25, 2002)

Now, lemme be straight with you: There are NOT a lot of things in this world that make me cry. But in the movie when Sam refused to let Frodo go alone was.... so.... OMG, I'm ACTUALLY literally tearing up thinking about it. And when Borimir died...... and when Gollum betrayed them... and when Sam thought Frodo dead.... OMG, I can't do this anymore I'm crying, litterally. I'm outta here.  *Runs off with her face in her hands, sobbing*


----------



## Theoden (May 26, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Frodorocks (May 26, 2002)

There were a lot of things in L.o.t.R that made me  or but here's the top ten sad things. (i'm not quite sure about the order)1. The book ending. 2.When frodo leaves Sam (go with him you dummie)3.When the hobbits come back and find their pastoral Shire ruined.4. When Sam thinks Frodo's dead.5. The fact that all of the elves are going to leave.6. When Gandalf dies. 7.When Merry and Pippin get captured. 8. Every time it seems like Sauron's going to win. 9. When theoden dies. 10. When they won't let Eowyn go with the riders. (but she goes and kicks butt any way. That's a good thing.


----------



## Mithril (May 26, 2002)

i cried when gandalf fell into darkness in moria


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (May 26, 2002)

*lotr*

well,the bit that made me cry the most in the movie was at the end.i havnt read all the books only the first one


----------



## Minas (May 27, 2002)

*I Agree with Niniel*

I found the most emotional part of the movie was Eowyn standing alone also.
I found it some really pwerful writing that PJ won't be able to match in a movie


----------



## Legolam (May 27, 2002)

I cried when Frodo and Sam have completed their quest and go to die on the slopes of Mount Doom. The first time I read that I thought that they were going to die, and that would have been a bittersweet way to end the quest. I reckoned without the mighty eagles though!


----------



## Merry (May 27, 2002)

1 - Merry walks into Minas Tirith and he is injured and Pippin looks for him and like a friend, helps him to the houses of healing.

2 - Sam and Frodo resign themselves to the fact they are going to die on the mountain after throwing the ring away.

3 - Frodo, the Elves, Gandalf etc leave M-E for good and Sam has to return all sad of heart.


----------



## Lantarion (May 27, 2002)

Options 3) and 8) were ones that I found very, very sad indeed, and over which I might cry. Boohoo.


----------



## LotR_Girl (May 27, 2002)

Snifff...when Frodo & Sam left...the whole their trip in Mordor...Gandalf's 'death'...ending...

Actually, when Boromir died, I was in a way-happy. Dunno why, I guess he was too annoying.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 27, 2002)

SNIFF! SOB! POOR BORIMIR! BOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! NO ONE APPRECIATES YOU! BOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary Gamgee (May 28, 2002)

I have at all the same things really but one line that gets me everytime is Merry saying to Pippin 'are you going to bury me?'


----------



## Niniel (May 29, 2002)

Exactly, that's one of my favourite lines. It's when you really realize that Merry and Pip are not so innocent any more as they were when they left.


----------



## Theoden (May 29, 2002)

your right there. I think it is interesting to see throughout the entire book how Merry and Pippen seem to age alot. It'll be interesting to see how PJ does that in the next two movies.


----------



## YayGollum (May 29, 2002)

Only the Gollum stuff. Also, I wasn't sure if I was crying for joy or grief when Gollum saved the day at the end.


----------



## Gil-Galad (May 30, 2002)

O.K. here my top 3:
1- When the book ended (although maybe that chould have been at the top)
2-In the appendix, when Arwen watches Aragorn die, and then goes to Loth Lorien and dies with the dieing Mallorn Trees. 
3-When Gandalf fell at Kazadum in Morria


----------



## Diabless (May 30, 2002)

Here are some specific quotes which make me tear up!

"You cannot be always torn in two...It must often be so, Sam, when things are in danger: someone has to give them up, lose them, so others may keep them."
-The Grey Havens

well that whole part makes me cry. And everything you guys mentioned.


----------



## Bucky (May 31, 2002)

When Harad was banned from here..... 

But seriously folks, I read the books aloud to my daughter. She actually burst into tears when Sam (and anyone reading them for the first time) thought Frodo was dead from Shelob's attack.

And of course, I made her wait it out. 

For me, the part that seems to grow on me over the years (and about 25 readings), especially since becoming a Christian, is Sam as he keeps Frodo going, gives him the food, the water & finally carries him up the mountain with no thought for himself or his glory, just to serve his master, giving of himself literally to the death.
At one point, JRR writes that Sam looks at Frodo crawling & cries, but no tears come out because he's so dehydrated.
I have shivers (but no tears) just writing about it.


----------



## Niniel (May 31, 2002)

Oh stop it, you're making me cry!
The strange thing is that the first times I read LoTR (I've read it six times) I didn't have to cry at all, but the more I read it, the more often I had to cry. Am I getting sentimental, or what?


----------



## Bucky (May 31, 2002)

You must like 'chick flicks', i.e. 'girlie movies'...... 

Funny, for a long time I just wanted to get through Frodo & Sam in Mordor to get to Mt Doom & back to the battle -you know what I mean? We all have those parts, lot's of people were saying The Council Of Elrond was one slow spot for them a few months back (it's one of my favorites). For me, 'Treebeard is like that, I know it's alot of peep's favorites, but to me it's 30 pages of plodding along, waiting for The White Rider to reappear.
I always saw Frodo & Sam in Mordor as a 'slow part' of the book. Now, it's the most moving part to me.


----------



## ME!!!!!!!!!!!!! (May 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LotR_Girl _
> *Snifff...when Frodo & Sam left...the whole their trip in Mordor...Gandalf's 'death'...ending...
> 
> Actually, when Boromir died, I was in a way-happy. Dunno why, I guess he was too annoying. *



yeah, i was kindof happy too wen borimir died 4 the same reason


----------



## ILLOTRTM (May 31, 2002)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!! SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! POOR BORIMIR! YOU GUYS ARE LITTERALLY MAKING ME CRY! I FEEL SO BAD! Does anyone else here (sniff) appreciate (sob) Borimir?
*Sob, sniff, sob sob*


----------



## Niniel (Jun 1, 2002)

I like him! He is a great warrior and a great man, too. It is kind of refreshing that he is not, like everybody else, super-human, but that he shows his weakness, which is all too natural in humans. Quite interesting that Tolkien included such a person as well, or it would get really boring with all those heroic antagonists.
Oh and BTW Bucky, I hate romantic comedies and chick-flicks, that's why I am so amazed that I have to cry when I read Tolkien...


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 1, 2002)

All the things you guys mentioned are simply a weep-fest! 
My personal #1 is at the very end when Frodo,Gandalf,Elrond & Galadriel leave - i feel horrible (and that's putting it mildly) and poor old Sam has to leave everyone he loves behind.
Also: the song Galadriel sings in Lorien about Valinor...or "the road goes ever on and on... 
Lothlorien in general makes me very very sad i've no idea why,maybe it's all the golden leaves falling 

<SIGH>


----------



## Theoden (Jun 1, 2002)

wow, thanks for the response you guys!


----------



## Xanaphia (Jun 3, 2002)

I didn't ACTUALLy cry in LOTR, but if I was the type that cried a lot then I would definently have cried at all the spots mentioned and also at the end of The Fellowship when Sam says

"I made a promise, Mr. Frodo, a promise "Don't you leave him Samwise Gamgee" and I don't mean to, I don't mean to."

*cry, cry* SOooo sad, Soooo Sweet!!!!


----------



## moe_29 (Jun 3, 2002)

An interesting thing about LOTR... the first time i read it i was 11 or 12 i think, and the death of Boromir didn't really effect me. I felt bad for him because he was one of the fellowship, but i didn't like the way he was treating Frodo. But as the years went by and i grew older and was re-reading the books Boromir's death became one of the saddest moments of the book for me. The torment that he was having to deal with - the pull of the ring - his people fighting for their lives, his Father's expectations. His actions become more forgiving, And most importantly, when he realizes his error - he gives his life to save Merry and Pippin.

I was so worried that they would botch Boromir's death in the movie. I think it was handled beautifully. I realize a movie can't be literal to the book. I thought the added moments at the end between Boromir and Aragorn truly conveyed his character. In the end he showed the best quality in the race of Men, he made the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## tookish-girl (Jun 6, 2002)

In the book when Sam enters Mount Doom and Frodo tells him he will not throw the ring into the chasm was the most jaw-dropping, tear-jerking moment of a book I;ve ever read! And at the end when Frodo's about to set sail and he wasn't even going to say goodbye. So very sad. 
In the movie I cried when the arrows hit Boromir, the fact that the sound effects stopped and it was all silent was a great move on Pater Jackson's part (Spot the Film student!). I also cried when you saw Merry holding Pippin after Gandalf fell and there's a shot of Frodo with tears falling down his cheeks. That was beautifully filmed also. And of course, I was a bit moved at the end when Sam and Frodo go marching off down the hillside alone to Mordor. Alone but with each other. Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Flame of Anor (Jun 6, 2002)

*truth be told*

Truth be told...I cried once in the entire trilogy and that was the very end. All of the other parts I was excited. And I did get squirty eyed when Gandalf fell into the abiss during the movie.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2002)

I didn't really like the scene where Frodo and Sam walked off at the end. I was expecting to see Gollum sneaking up behind them.  oh well.


----------



## CyberGhostface (Jun 6, 2002)

When Gollum died. 

*sniff* Its alright, I have got something in my eye... *Sniff*


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Jun 7, 2002)

1. When Theoden dies,
2. When Frodo leaves Sam,
3. When Eowyn gets rejected by Aragorn,
4. When Bilbo leaves Frodo in Hobbiton
5.


----------



## Arrhia El. (Jun 12, 2002)

The only part I found _really_ sad was in the appendix when Aragorn dies and then Arwen dies all alone in Lorien.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Jun 12, 2002)

ohmy, where do i start??

1) when frodo sees bilbo in rivendell for the first time
2) when boromir dies
3) when you think frodo dies
4) when sam thinks frodo dies
5) when you think Merry dies.
6) when sharky is mean to the hobbits.
7) when Frodo leaves Sam
8) when aragorn's mommy dies in the Appendix
9) when aragorn dies
10) when arwen dies...


in the movie i cried when gandalf died (the first 3 times...for the last 7 i got kinda misty eyed...esp. when the one tear rolls down frodos chin...)

ok, im kinda soft.


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Okay, let's see now......

From the books

1. The whole end of Fellowship of the Ring (death of Boromir, departure of Frodo and Sam.)
2. Capture of Merry and Pippin
3. Sam standing by Frodo's (supposedly) dead body. Oh, that was the worst!!!!!! (except maybe for the end.) I was going hysterical.
4. Death of Theoden
5. The Shire ruined by "Sharkey".
6. Departure of Frodo over Sea. Okay, THIS was the WORST!!! I do not like that part. Especially when he gives that dialogue to Sam while they're still in the Shire.

From the movie

Okay, probably the only part was at the end, where Frodo and Sam go off together. But I didn't cry because I was sad. It was just, well......Oh I don't know.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 16, 2002)

I didn't actually cry, but the parts i thought were sad were
1.) When Gandalf fell from the bridge
2.) When Boromir died
3.) When Pippin ( i think it was pippin) got squashed when he was fighting near the end of the book. I really thought he died!!
4.) When Frodo and every one left to go over the sea
5.) When i finished reading the book
There's more i just can't remember them all!


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Jun 16, 2002)

i can't pick only ten so im gonna say my top couple.

when sam is weeping over frodo after shelob.

when frodo leaves the grey havens. (poor sam)

and when i finished it. i was happy but i didn't want it to end i wanted to sit and read forever and ever.


----------



## Goldberry (Jun 22, 2002)

I cried for all of the above mentioned, and also when the Nazgul's mount was eating Snowmane, and when they had to let go of Bill the Pony at the gates of Moria. The whole appendix, the tale of years, which told of the end of each of the members of the fellowship made me cry. Rose dies and Sam goes to the Grey Havens. Aragorn and Arwen die. Eomer dies. Merry and Pippin die. I cried when Arwen gave Frodo her necklace. In the chapter Many Partings, I cried every time someone else separated from the group.


----------



## Denethor (Jun 23, 2002)

*top ten*

1) the , weird relation between hobbitts ( they´re kind of weird)
2)when peregrin died
3)when sam thought frodo was death 
4)the stupid Saruman ( made me cry cuz i thought he was a strong one)
5)when Denethor died
6)when theoden died 
7)when meriadoc and peregrin get captured
8)when beregond got to kill the guard
9)whwn arwen died
10)when Galadriel died


----------



## Goldberry (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: top ten*



> _Originally posted by Denethor _
> *10)when Galadriel died *



Galdriel doesn't die, she goes to the Grey Havens and over the sea with Frodo. Is that what you meant, or did you mean someone else?


----------



## Talierin (Jun 26, 2002)

Top 5 for me:

1) When Eomer and his troops see the ships of the Corsairs of Umbar and think all is lost, only to see the white tree of Gondor standard being unfurled from the helm of the lead ship

2) When Faramir and Eowyn see the destruction of Mordor from the wall

3) When Theoden dies, and Eomer continues on in spite of his grief by crying Death! Ride, ride to ruin and world's end! and the Rohirrim take up the call of Death!

4) When Faramir and Eowyn finally get together (romantic here!)

5) When Sam sees the star of Elendil in Mordor


----------



## Persephone (Jun 26, 2002)

My list goes from the Saddest part of the book for me to the not-so-sad part:

1. Gollum at the stairs of Cirith Ungol. The look of him changed into what he really is made me weep.
2. When Legolas and Gimli left Middle Earth. It made me feel like all the magic went with them.
3. When Gollum fell in the cracks of doom
4. When Aragorn died
5. When Merry and Pippin died
6. When Frodo and Sam said goodbye to each other in the Grey Havens
7. When Elrond and Arwen parted
8. When Boromir died
9. When Frodo acused Sam of being a thief when he was captured in the tower of Cirith Ungol
10. When Gandalf fell in Moria - this was a not-so-sad part for me because I read part of the Two Towers before I got to this part of FOTR.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 24, 2003)

I never cryed....with either the film or the books, never came close...i dont know why....i found loads of the book sad, but i just never cryed  I WANNA CRY DARN IT!!


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 24, 2003)

Goodness Thol how can you not cry in LOTR??? Just Kidding I only 'cryed' once and it was not really crying just 'tearing' and that was at the very end. It was a mix of The Sadness of the Grey Havens and the sadness of not having anymore left to read....until the next day when I read the Sil.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 10, 2003)

My top 5 crying moments in the Lord of the Rings are: (in no particular order..)

1) When Frodo left Middle-earth
2) When Theoden dies
3) When Sam thought Frodo was dead
4) When Faramir and Eowyn get together (it's so beautiful!)
5) When Arwen dies

The very end at the Grey Havens is the worst! It's so sad.. it makes my heart break. It's so good though.


----------



## Flame of Anor (Aug 11, 2003)

I would have to agree with Niirewen. The Grey Havens was choaking. Especially Frodo having to leave Sam behind. Man, that was terrible.


----------



## mizarek (Aug 12, 2003)

I would've cried when Gandalf died in Moria...but I didn't because my friend told me he was gonna die there (she thought I already read that part - we were reading FotR at the same time...). I almost killed her then  But I cried at the cinema 
Ant the Grey Havens - this is the saddest moment in all books I ever read


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 12, 2003)

I didn't cry when Gandalf died in Moria when I was reading the book either, even though it was really sad, but I sort of knew he wasn't really "dead." I did cry at that part in the movie though, it was just so sad.. the music and everything.. And yes, the Grey Havens is definately the saddest part, in my opinion also.


----------



## Éomond (Aug 13, 2003)

Did all y'all really cry? I find that hard to believe. 

I'd say the sad parts for me were

Theoden dying
When half or more of the Rohirrim got killed at Helm's Deep. Rohan's my favorite
Boromir getting killed
Gandalf falling into the pit/abyss
I forget, oh well.


----------



## Wolfshead (Aug 13, 2003)

I never cried. I don't do crying. However, there were a couple of sad moments in it. 1) Gandalf dying. 2) Leaving Middle Earth. However, in the film, I could cry if I wanted to, when Boromir dies. If you let yourself be there (just immerse yourself in it), it's very emotional. Of course, I didn't start crying, but if I wanted to, I could have. His death was incredibly done.


----------



## Elka (Sep 9, 2003)

I have not read the books yet, but I did watch both movies like five times.....now Im reading this and WWWWOOOAAHHH
ARWEN AND ARAGORN DIE!!!!!!!GOLLUM!!GANDALF!!!!!
OH THE HUMANTI   IM literally in horror..
Im in my college library right now and I think think I'll call it a day and go home and cry.......


----------



## Eilana (Sep 10, 2003)

I really can't pinpoint everytime I cried, but I remember a few. No order though.
I the film when Aragorn, Gimli and Legolas find the pile of burnt orcs and they thing merry and pippin are dead and Gimli finds the belt.
Also when gandalf fell into Moria.
The Appendix with Arwen dying was sad and my eyes stung.
Omg there were so MANY! also when Bromir died I cried, cos he defied them threee times and that was so sweet and bless him!
And just generally at all the sad bits i either cried or my eyes stung.


----------



## mirkwoodwarrior (Sep 10, 2003)

I think the only time I cryed was when Boromir died. I was really, really sad when Gandalf fell in Moria and when Theoden died. And then there was Aragorn's death in the Appendix and when Hama died.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 12, 2004)

well, I don't cry over much, especialy not books or movies, but I felt that kind of fierce-happyyetsad-adrenaline rush-pride and love for the characters when 1-Boromir came around (and promptly died) 2-Merry snuck up behind the Witch-King 3-Eowyn declared her steadfast love for her king (enough to die for him) 4-The Eagles came 5-Sam says on the slopes of Mount Doom"Can ye see it, Mr Frodo? The sun shinin', and..." (paraphrased) 
6-Frodo says "I'm glad you're with me Sam. here at the end of all things"
7-Theoden does his last little dying speech to Eomer, 8-Theoden leaps away from the Rohirrem and rides into battle 9-the last stand at Helm's Deep (and the miraculous rescue) 10-"They heard the sound of horns. In dark Mindolluin's sides they echoed; great Horns of the North wildly blowing. Rohan had come at last" 11-"he heard, as if from far away, a voice crying, 'The eagles are coming, the Eagles are coming!' but he thought, 'That is Bilbo's tale, long ago, and this is my own, here and now, and this is the end" (paraphrased) and finally, 12-"I am the King's Man, and you are speaking to the King's friend; the most honored in the West. If you do not get down in the Road and beg pardon, i shall set this troll's bane in you" (paraphrased)


----------



## renegadedog (Aug 14, 2004)

The main bit that always made me cry in the book was Frodo's "It will be enjoyed, Sam, but not by me" speech.


----------



## Khazad (Aug 14, 2004)

CraigSmith said:


> I never cried. I don't do crying. However, there were a couple of sad moments in it. 1) Gandalf dying. 2) Leaving Middle Earth. However, in the film, I could cry if I wanted to, when Boromir dies. If you let yourself be there (just immerse yourself in it), it's very emotional. Of course, I didn't start crying, but if I wanted to, I could have. His death was incredibly done.



Nice Avatar you have, Fear of the Dark - Saarbrucken 1993 playing just now  

And for staying in the topic...

Gandalf falls in the Moria. I could not believe it so I had to check later part of the book to see if he really died. Well, I saw Gandalf mentioned and was able to continue to read. Gandalf was like a father to fellowship. I still become sad when to read that part.

Frodo and Sam are ready to die in Mt. Doom after ring destruction. What can I say...Ultimate sacrifice...if I could be as strong in my faith in Jesus Christ  

Frodo leaves Sam alone in Grey Havens...friendship last forever even if you lost the sight of your friend. Memories will always stay, now I know.


----------



## eowyn57 (Aug 20, 2004)

1) The Burial of Theodred where eowyn sings;

2) The death of Haldir;

3) The scene where Pippin is singing as Faramir and his men go to their doom;

4) The sight of Theoden and his men coming over the hill to Gondor's aid (gets me every time!);

5) When Theoden dies;

6) The parting of the Fellowship at the Grey Havens;

7) The end of ROTK listening to the haunting Annie Lennox "Out of the West" and knowing there is no more....it's over. (Sob!)


----------



## elf_queen (Aug 20, 2004)

Here's mine:

1. When Arwen watches Aragorn die. 

2. When all the elves leave without Arwen. 

3. The whole thing about the elves leaving. 

4. When Frodo leaves. 

5. When Gandalf almost died in Moria. 

6. When I thought Frodo died. 

7. When Aragorn said that the time of the elves was over. 

8. When Theoden died. 

9. When Boromir died. 

10. When I thought Pippin died.


----------



## The Author (Apr 14, 2015)

1) When Boromir dies, and again when Aragorn looks up and says "They will look for him from the white tower, but he will not return"
2) Not when Gandalf dies, because I know he comes back, but right after, when this song plays>>



3)At the end of the Fellowship.
4) Aragorn's not-death not so much, but his friends' reactions combined is just too much for me.
5) When The rohirrim charge into battle after Theoden's speech
6) Theoden's death
7) Aragorn's speech and when Frodo is talking about not feeling the grass etc.
8) The Grey Havens
9) After watching all the movies and the appendices, and suddenly it is over, and I don't know what to do with myself and I can't wrap my mind around it being over, and I cry, then read the books and watch it all over again.
10) The Appendiz, when I read about the fellowship breaking up, and Arwena nd Aragorn, and Beren and Luthien.
11) coming away from the story and realizing that hobbits aren't real, and there will never be any, and I will never meet one or see the Shire or be in that world except by reading it and watching, and that just makes me generally sad and teary.


----------



## The Author (Apr 14, 2015)

I know exaatly what you mean about it being over. Its just too hard, especially if you previously watched all of the appendices as well, making the experience last longer, and then e en that is done.


eowyn57 said:


> 1) The Burial of Theodred where eowyn sings;
> 
> 2) The death of Haldir;
> 
> ...


----------



## The Author (Apr 14, 2015)

YES!!! I cry wehn Boromir says "I would have followed you, my brother, my captain, my king." And then when Aragorn says "They will look for him from the white tower, but he will not return." And in the book when they sing about him and send his boat off. I love him.


ILLOTRTM said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH!!!! SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO! POOR BORIMIR! YOU GUYS ARE LITTERALLY MAKING ME CRY! I FEEL SO BAD! Does anyone else here (sniff) appreciate (sob) Borimir?
> *Sob, sniff, sob sob*


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Oct 20, 2016)

1. "I, can't carry it for you, but I can carry you!!"
2. Boromir's death in the movie, him fighting till the last breath, taking as much orc filth as he can with him.
3. The Grey Havens
4. Sam's speech in Osgiliath


----------

